# we need a loving home



## lily10_13 (Oct 20, 2012)

hi 

we are 2 wonderful 20 week old blue rats not wanted any more by our 9 year old owner, and his mum works too many hours to give us the love we deserve. please can anyone give us a loving home.
we live in medway uk


----------

